# Crockpot?



## CrohnsHobo (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone have a good Crohn's friendly crock pot recipe? As the weather is turning cold I am looking for some good crock pot recipes to warm things up and that will be Crohn's friendly.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey have a bunch of recipies, I use both of mine all the time.  Problem is I need to learn how to get it on here.  Nancy lee sent it to me long time ago by email.


----------



## Peaches (Dec 9, 2009)

Copy and paste?  I'm interested too......


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Dec 9, 2009)

too big I think  I will send it to ya Shantel, now.


----------



## Peaches (Dec 9, 2009)

So these are general recipes for the crockpot - but maybe you can sift through to see if you can find something your gut will like?  There are an insane amount of recipes!  Thanks for the info Pen!

http://www.50plusfriends.com/cookbook/crockpot/index-5b.html


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Dec 9, 2009)

No thanks to me NancyLee sent them to me, amazing eh!  I have used crock pots for many years.  I make stews, soups and spaghetti sauce.  Good to prepared everything and put in a roast and veggies, and you are done, then dinner at 6pm!  I have a bread maker too but,  havent used it in over a year.  I would be lost with my crockpots.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 9, 2009)

SWEET!!! I love my crock pot! Easiest way to cook ever, and Im just cooking for me so I get left overs for a good week, I love it!!


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Dec 9, 2009)

I just made this last night and it's cooking at home right now!

Layer ANY vegetable on the bottom (I used broccoli, but that might not work for some)
Next layer - chicken breasts, cut or whole, doesn't really matter.
Then layer with shredded cheese, or even deli slices.  (I used swiss last time, and provolone and cheddar this time.)
Then layer with a can of condensed cream soup (cream of chicken, or cream of anything.)
Pour in 1/2 to 3/4 bag of dry stuffing mix.  (I use Pepperidge Farm)
Sprinkle with 1/2 cup of water.  Cook on low for 8 hours.

You can change most of the ingredients to suit your needs, it looks like a lot here, but I hate to cook and it is very easy.
Tee-hee, I also put in one can of artichoke hearts just to make the kids complain!  Bwahahaaa.


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Dec 9, 2009)

This isn't a crock pot dinner, but it is warm and hearty and very simple.  My husband made it last week and it sounds gross but it is very yummy.
Spaghetti topped with shredded cheddar cheese and bean-less chili.


----------



## Peaches (Dec 9, 2009)

Hmmm, does the stuffing on the chicken thingy come out kinda crunchy (hubby likes crunchy)?  I haven't seen one like that before.

I've had the spaghetti thing before - they do something similar at Steak 'n Shake as well.  It's pretty good and the kids will eat it - which means it is pretty good.....because....the kids will eat it.  Always the sticking point in our family.


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Dec 9, 2009)

Peaches said:
			
		

> Hmmm, does the stuffing on the chicken thingy come out kinda crunchy (hubby likes crunchy)?  I haven't seen one like that before.


No - it kind of steams itself.  You could probably do the same thing in the oven, but I would make the stuffing by the recipe ahead of time with the butter or whatever it calls for.  Then it would get crunchy I bet.


----------



## pewpewlasers (Dec 9, 2009)

I like to cook chicken breasts in there and then shred it for soft tacos.


----------



## shazamataz (Dec 9, 2009)

I bought a crock pot in July and haven't gotten round to using it yet!


----------



## DanSJVDavis (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow.  After reading the problems they had there with the makers of the crack pot, I'm almost afraid to even type the name on here.  Actually, if their name is synonymous with quality then I'm a wealthy golf ball farmer.  We've vowed never to buy another sunbeam product.  Everything we've had from that company has died in a year or less and in some cases, two weeks.  They're worse than some infomercial products.


----------



## CrohnsHobo (Dec 9, 2009)

How about some SCD crock pot recipes? 

So hard to work and cook for me as I am so drained by the end of the day and my GF does not cook. If I could have something cooking all day it would be a big help. 

Thanks for the link. Looking at recipes now.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Dec 10, 2009)

Not sure what foods are used in the SCD diet but pretty much any meat and veggies are ok.  Using broth or water is pretty safe.  Tons of recipies here I guess you can pick which one helps.


If anyone tries one of these recipies, can you let us know what you cooked and if you modified it, and how it turned out.


----------



## crazycanuck (Dec 10, 2009)

6 cups apples, peeled, cored and cut into slices3 cups bread crumbs
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp nutmeg
1/8 tsp salt
1/2 cup butter or margarine, melted

Directions: 
Place the apples in the bottom of the stoneware. In a mixing bowl, combine the bread crumbs, cinnamon, nutmeg, salt, brown sugar and butter. Spread mixture over the apples in the stoneware. Cover cook on Low for 3 to 4 hours or on High for 1 1/2 to 2 hours. 

 I loved it and didn't bother me at all after eating a good meal. Usually I can eat a pretty good amount of sugar right after a meal. This is a dessert obviously and with 6 cups of apples is easily enough for more than 2 people.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Dec 10, 2009)

hey CC, that is a good recipe!!! We have apples from our orchards in the bsmt and we have apple cider, sauce and I am safe with Apple crisp, I am also safe with the ingredients in your recipe here. Good make that one for sure! Thanks


----------



## imisspopcorn (Dec 10, 2009)

I love my crock-pot, second only to crock-pot liners...


----------



## DanSJVDavis (Dec 10, 2009)

The handles broke off mine not long after I started using it. Bout everything from that company has been cursed in one way or another...  Our space heater burned up in less than a year, our two electric blankets died within a couple weeks, and the handles on my cro... that device that slow cooks food. Sunbeam/Rival hates me.


----------



## imisspopcorn (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a Hamilton Beach..Is that made by Son of Beam too?


----------



## DanSJVDavis (Dec 10, 2009)

Not that I can see.  Jarden owns a lot of stuff.  Some works a little better than others, but I've had little luck with Sunbeam and Rival (where my cro...er, slow cooker comes from), which are owned by Jarden.


----------



## imisspopcorn (Dec 10, 2009)

This one has been great...it was about $29 at Target. It has the probe so you don't overcook roasts etc. It will automatically go to the warm setting once the programmed temperature is achieved. Maybe Santa will bring you a new Crockery Cooker this year


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Dec 10, 2009)

This turned out a bit tough.  I think it needed to be on low instead of high.


----------



## pewpewlasers (Dec 10, 2009)

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> This turned out a bit tough.  I think it needed to be on low instead of high.


Yum, Chinese food!


----------



## shazamataz (Dec 10, 2009)

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> This turned out a bit tough.  I think it needed to be on low instead of high.


MMMMMmmmm, yummy catterole


----------



## DanSJVDavis (Dec 10, 2009)

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

>


Meh, it was alright, but there musta been too much of some spice in it.  It made my tongue feel furry.


----------



## shazamataz (Dec 10, 2009)

Yup, she forgot to skin it first!


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL! especially at Pew!


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just had an amazing pot roast!!! Used a blade roast, put carrots, potatoes, rutabaga (turnip for some of you).  Fat side up, put garlic cloves on top and spread big onions over top, I hate eating them but gives the flavour, a bit of Bovril beef stock, put the lid on for 6 hours. It was so good!  Meat fell off the bone.  NO gravy but then again I can't digest it anyways. Gonna do it again next week.  Then Chili! Yum!!


----------



## shazamataz (Dec 22, 2009)

Jettalady said:
			
		

> rutabaga (turnip for some of you).


I've often wondered what a rutabaga is!!


----------



## DanSJVDavis (Dec 22, 2009)

Rutabagas and turnips are slightly different things actually.  They are related, but different.  Companies tend to coat rutabaga's in a wax to keep them fresher and they're not usually kept wet, while turnips are usually kept on the wet rack in the produce department.

Turnip:






Rutabaga:






I honestly haven't eaten a rutabaga to know what, if any, difference there is between the two, but I stocked plenty of 'em in my time in Kroger produce hell.


----------



## imisspopcorn (Dec 22, 2009)

It's fun to say rutabaga!


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Dec 22, 2009)

We grow our own and they were smaller this year because of a very short spring, they look like Dans bottom picture and we have to put para wax on them.   My own carrots are all gone.... I ate them steamed and next year my asparagus should finally be pickable takes 3 to four years.

Rutabaga is cute lol.


----------



## imisspopcorn (Dec 22, 2009)

I tried MBH's Chicken dinner. I used broth instead of water. It was yummy. I even forgot the soup until half way through the cooking proceess...It reminded me of The Cracker Barrel. I used broccoli for the veggie....It was a hit !


----------



## shazamataz (Dec 22, 2009)

It's funny because I always thought 'rutabaga' sounded like some funky name for a car! LOL


----------



## imisspopcorn (Dec 22, 2009)

Like a fat Volkswagon Bug????


----------



## CrohnsHobo (Dec 23, 2009)

Sounds good. I have tried to stay away from Stringy meats in the past. Last time I made pot roast I got really ill. Not sure if it was the veggies or the meat though.


----------



## Peaches (Dec 27, 2009)

I LOVE pot roast - with a passion!  Rutabaga's if I'm remembering correctly - can be cooked and then mashed like potatoes but have a bit of a zing to them.   I was JUST showing my little one what a rutabaga was at the grocery about an hour ago.   She said it looked gross.... ;O)  For me, turnips are much smaller, bought in bunches and are things I avoid.  Too spicy and roughagy for me.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Dec 27, 2009)

There's some interesting root vegetables that I see turning up in my local supermarket. I like Daikon radish. Despite its name, it only has a mild radish flavour. It's very nice cut up into strips, either raw or stir-fried. It's also used in Asian stews, which I guess is for crockpot as well.

Central American Jimica root is also good.


----------



## katiesue1506 (Dec 27, 2009)

Try this:

boneless country style ribs (as many as you'd like but usually 4lb)
4 chopped garlic cloves
half bottle of fave bbq sauce (sweet baby rays for me)
half bottle of western dressing (or catalina)

Throw it all in the pot, pouring sauces over meat and places cloves on top of meat... Cook until done through (all day on a lower setting)

When ready to eat, you pull out the ribs and cut off the fat and pull the pork apart. While doing this, turn the crockpot on high and create a thicker sauce with a bit of flour in the remaining liquid. Throw the ribs back in and stir... these are great and easy pulled pork sammiches.


----------



## Peaches (Dec 28, 2009)

Um....YUMMY!  That sounds great Katie.....


----------



## DanSJVDavis (Dec 28, 2009)

katiesue1506 said:
			
		

> half bottle of fave bbq sauce (sweet baby rays for me)


Ah, Sweet Baby Ray's...taking the world by storm, one palate at a time. 

We're responsible for getting some people around here hooked on it too.  The Raspberry Chipotle they have is good on poultry.  We usually just buy the regular or the Hickory and Brown Sugar kind.


----------



## katiesue1506 (Dec 28, 2009)

Sweet Baby Rays is the absolute best BBQ... except I like Jack Daniels too when its been heated up.


----------



## Peaches (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone into Sticky Fingers here?   We have a tradition with our best friends to ship a kit to one another at Christmas and we usually eat it on New Year's Day.  Usually get a rack of ribs, 4 #'s of wings and some pulled pork along with two bottles of their BBQ sauce - very, very, very good - like make your fingers sticky good :O)


----------



## chelli (Jan 18, 2010)

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> I just made this last night and it's cooking at home right now!
> 
> Layer ANY vegetable on the bottom (I used broccoli, but that might not work for some)
> Next layer - chicken breasts, cut or whole, doesn't really matter.
> ...


I made this yesterday.  My family loved it.  For 4 of us is a huge crockpot, there were no left overs.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jan 18, 2010)

The hubby made a beef soup with the Rutabaga's it was so good and the rutabaga is what gives it the flavour.  I didnt eat much beef but the pototoes and carrots and rutabaga's yum.  We marinate the beef with meat tenderizer the night before with garlic and fry it first in to brown it and stick it in the crockpot all day... you cant beat a "pot roast style" meal!


----------



## Fog Ducker (Jan 18, 2010)

Been at my dads all weekend, and he made some great chili/ stew its been awesome, he always adds randow stuff to it I love it. This time it was all diferent types of veggies.
The only thing is I have THE WORST gas!! LOL! Well worth it!


----------



## kenny (Jan 18, 2010)

I like to drop in a whole chicken stuffed with a few Lemon wedges and a clove or two of garlic. 

After the chicken is done I use some leftover meat and water from the veggies put into the Crockpot to make soup. A bit of mixed veggies and some spaghetti pasta broken into 2" pieces. Sometimes some rice. The lemon really adds a nice flavor to the stock.


----------



## CrohnsHobo (Jan 19, 2010)

I have not checked in on this thread lately. Been using my crock pot making recipes off of the link that was posted in the early part of this thread. 

Made Chicken and Dumplings yesterday. I find I can trim out most of the stuff that bothers me from the recipes or add what I like and they come out OK.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jan 19, 2010)

OMg I havent had chicken and dumplings in over 20 years, and how did it taste in the crockpot ???? Was it good?


----------



## CrohnsHobo (Jan 19, 2010)

Actually was the first time I had ever had chicken and dumplings. Last week I made a beef/potato stew but this week the GF requested Chicken and Dumplings. 

It came out good, but so filling. The recipe needed more broth as it came out with just a little bit in the pot after cooking for eight hours, so we added in some more chicken stock afterward to make it a bit more soupy. 

This is the recipe I followed: 
http://www.50plusfriends.com/cookbook/crockpot/chickdump.html

Up next is this: 
http://www.50plusfriends.com/cookbook/crockpot/cwbycass1.html

Then this:
http://www.50plusfriends.com/cookbook/crockpot/clamchow.html

Got all the products, just need to cook them up. I do all of our cooking so easy to control what we/I eat, though I do take requests. =p


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks I will save it !!!! A good wintertime food, my hubby is a major carnavore. LOL

Edit: I just realized I sent this link lol Got it!


----------



## Crohn's gal since 1989 (Jun 16, 2013)

I make roasts in mine, 

4 ingredients
A roast beef, any kind
Baby potatoes, or regular potatoes quartered
Baby carrots
Salsa

Place potatoes in a ring around outside edge of crockpot
Add roast to centre, it's ok if it overlaps the potatoes a bit
Place carrots around sides of roast
Pour 1 cup of salsa on top of roast

Put your crock pot on the low setting for 9 hours
I usually throw this together before work and its ready when I get home!  You can strain the juices and make gravy by putting juices into a pot, bringing them to a boil and adding water mixed with 2-3 tsps of flour ,heat through until it thickens and you can no longer taste raw flour while stirring constantly.

Good on its own or shredded with flour tortillas!


----------



## Farmwife (Jun 16, 2013)

Awesome, salsa. I've never thought of that. My hubby is a huge salsa fan. I might try this next. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amy2 (Jun 16, 2013)

My pressure cooker pretty much killed my crock pot a couple of years ago...does the same thing,_ much_ faster.  Only thing that didn't turn out right was my chili (it scorched).

Favorite things to make:
Vegetable Soup, Lentil Soup and Black Beans, which all used to take 4 or 5 hours and now take about 20 minutes!


----------



## 743 (May 16, 2014)

fourth worst cose of stomach pain for me.

dont cook any fatty foods for soo long


----------

